# The Ghost Crossing 2011



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The moving foot cracks me up


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

LOL yes I liked the foot too. Everything looks awesome GC!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love the witch table, the candles are awesome! It all looks terrific!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I think my favorite is the blood/candle/fountain thing!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

There's so much to see, so many points of interest. People could spend a long time lingering there to take it all in. Sounds like everyone had a great time!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks great! i love the blood fountain!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice. Lots going on. Good job!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow that is a lot of detail to pour over and oogle. Great job GC!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks all (^_^) everyone had such fun. I've been so insanely busy lately, all my props are still not in storage yet!! I haven't quite decided what to do with them all. We got 184 toters on halloween, the last haunt at this location since by next october i'll have moved out of mom's house and she, a non-haunter, is a bit more than a little happy to be rid of all the vampires, witches, skeletons, various spiders and bats, and miscellaneous body parts which will ether move with me or be given to a 17 year old beginer haunter.  i'm always willing to corrupt the local youth after all.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The moving foot and blood candle are awesome props. Great job GC!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Sadly the foot's motor over heated and died but lots of toters got to see it before that.  I plan on keeping the foot in my over the door shoe rack all year long


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

everything looks great!


----------

